# Mac Shoal



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

I received this shoal 2 months ago by a great member on this site. My dream shoal fell in my lap right as i was downsizing and possibly getting

out of piranhas. I had 2 75 gallons complete and a 125 gallon complete. I had a 15+ plus rhom in the 125 (i sold it to an awesome owner on here I won't

mention her name







) which made parting with my babies easier.I sold two tanks the 125gallon and 1 75 gallon. I still had a 75 gallon

running, i was dragging my feet at tearing it down, when suddenly i noticed an ad for 10 macs. I was back in and i love my shoal, i know im over

stocked but these guys (3-4 inches) are so cute and so well behaved, its really hard to thin out. I have had all types of pygo shoals over my

many yrs in the piranha hobby, but i really enjoy the mac shoal.

Heres a video of them together


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great lookin shoal buzz, glad you're enjoying them


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice macs, but I think you'll need a bigger tank soon...


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

nice setup looks awesome I like the design


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking shoal of macs. i also like your little statue heads. nifty


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

nice shoal

For the tile, did you cut it yourself? I want to change my plated 125 to tiled bottom, but i don't have a saw to cut it. Do you know if homedepot of anybody like that cuts tiles too. i want to get a darker grey tile


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> nice shoal
> 
> For the tile, did you cut it yourself? I want to change my plated 125 to tiled bottom, but i don't have a saw to cut it. Do you know if homedepot of anybody like that cuts tiles too. i want to get a darker grey tile


thanks everyone I stare at them for long periods of time, they are so active. I used 16 inch tiles from home depot (2 bucks each). I went with tiles and statues because every water change required a gravel cleaning. My water was a bit cloudy, so i switched to tiles. I put the power heads on and the waste is picked up by the 2 ac110's. The water is now crystal. But i really need to thin the shoal , its so hard to choose which ones.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> nice shoal
> 
> For the tile, did you cut it yourself? I want to change my plated 125 to tiled bottom, but i don't have a saw to cut it. Do you know if homedepot of anybody like that cuts tiles too. i want to get a darker grey tile


 if you buy from there they will cut i had some cut last summer at home depot


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

alittle crowded but love the shoal no nips so your doing something right


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i like the tiles and statue head set up. innovative and classy


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

dmackey said:


> nice shoal
> 
> For the tile, did you cut it yourself? I want to change my plated 125 to tiled bottom, but i don't have a saw to cut it. Do you know if homedepot of anybody like that cuts tiles too. i want to get a darker grey tile


 if you buy from there they will cut i had some cut last summer at home depot
[/quote]

i originally bought black tiles but once in the water they went a light black (if that makes sense).

The macs get along really well , very little fin nipping and all are very healthy. I feed hikari pellets, smelt and shrimp to them no with problems. I put in the tiles and heads to try and make it easier when cleaning the tank. I noticed the tiles work flawlessly at keeping waste out from under neath. So to clean the bottom of the tank i put on the power heads and the filters pick up what ever waste is on the bottom.

I also do 40% water changes twice weekly due to a the large bio load. But its the best shoal i've ever owned, i just wish i still had my 125 gallon, instead of the 75 gallon.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Sweet Gold spilo shoal! I've had rb's and caribe shoal's. Wouldn't mind a piraya shoal (just that there to expensive). But,I'm interested in possibly getting a mac shoal of my own. Pfury member Doc40, has some cool youtube vid's of his 10 mac's.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Are they winkees?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

wow nice macs


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Massive cool!


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. They were fun while i owned them, but the maintenance was just too much. So i went with a solo brandtii.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome shoal!


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

e46markus said:


> Awesome shoal!


Thanks bud... i only wish i was able to get those RRS to act the same way. But your species seems far more aggressive. I miss them already.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice shoal... poor convicts


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

the convicts actually survived, i have them in with my brandtii.He can't catch them.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

So what happened to your Mac shoal?!...Did you sell them?!


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Parted them out to various members of this forum. Most went to p-furians.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow that was quick,you should have kept 5 of them but geryi's are super cool!!!!!!


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

FishermanCanada said:


> the convicts actually survived, i have them in with my brandtii.He can't catch them.


Glad to hear you didnt get rid of the brandtii, he was a stunner.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

so this topic is no more?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Yup its over with, thank you guys for all the compliments.


----------

